

Digg Gets A Major Makeover - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/27/digg-gets-a-major-makeover/

======
primiani
I like the new layout. If I had some criticisms, I think the design is a
little too cluttered. Also, when there is a video posted on the homepage, my
eye goes right to the video instead of the news. Therefore, it should be
separated. I am sure the reason why the wanted to combine it was that the
video page was getting far less views than the news page. Most people
submitted videos to the news page to get the most hits. This design also gives
room for more ad space.

------
cellis
whats digg?

